# What is your favorite Bremont watch?



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love my S500 and my buddy loves his Alt1-C!!!








Such well made good looking watches!!!

Long live the Queen!!

Which Bremont is your baby? Let's see some pics! Also what was it that made that specific one jump out at you?


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nobody wants to show off they're favorite? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

For me it has to be my MB1 ! :-!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

MBII, this has had me since I first saw it in pictures:


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Given that I only have the one Bremont at the moment, it'll have to be this one:


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of Mbs!! Wow!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

my one and only, and another excuse to post pics . . .


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow --As I recall, the red back MB1s were specially reserved for purchase by only those who have actually ejected from a plane. If that's the case, dude, you are my hero! And if not, you still are my hero for having such a nice watch! Cheers



CaptLeslie said:


> For me it has to be my MB1 ! :-!


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

drhr said:


> my one and only, and another excuse to post pics . . .


The elegant simplicity of that watch is phenomenal, IMHO. The branded, decorated rotor is very cool too. What a fantastic piece


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

I soooooo want one of these:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Would love to own a white Solo, but 37 is too small and 43 is too big. What's wrong with 40 Bremont?? C'mon man!!!


----------



## zizousama (Aug 4, 2013)

Not only is the P-51 my undisputed favourite Bremont, it is one of the absolute best watches ever for me. That dial is magical and just perfect. It is an example of a perfect dial, and Bremont did a phenomenal job to make every part of the watch compliment it. I own an MBII, but although I love it a lot, it doesn't hold a candle to this beauty.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love my blue Supermarine!


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

kak1154 said:


> Love my blue Supermarine!
> 
> View attachment 1288389


That looks fantastic, might have to get that too haha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Would love to own a white Solo, but 37 is too small and 43 is too big. What's wrong with 40 Bremont?? C'mon man!!!


My thoughts exactly!!! I really wish they would make a 40mm Solo.


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone getting one of these?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

I really love my MB2 Selfridges. I still believe that the MB1 should have come with the yellow barrel. The MB color is black/yellow after all.

Anyway, here's my #1/10 ultra rare Selfridges MB2!


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Of the three (soon to be four) I own, it has to be the ALT1-C/CR.

If only it had a black date wheel 


AS Bremont by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

The last one of the three I used to own that survived.


----------



## boybuster (Mar 19, 2011)

My S500 Royal Navy Clearance Diver LE is mine.


----------



## gmsmith (Feb 26, 2012)

or


----------

